
Building Real Time Analytics APIs at Scale - yarapavan
https://blog.algolia.com/building-real-time-analytics-apis/
======
yarapavan
tl;dr:

No redhshift, clickhouse or bigquery. Use citus extensions for postgreSQL -
HyperLogLog (HLL)and TopN - to handle billions of searchers per day across
thousands of customers. Data pipelines are written in 'GO', run on GKE/K8S for
orchestration using Google Pub/Sub for communication across services.

